# Any way I can change colors on Historical Sales DB?



## donnaval (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay I know I'm getting older, but I just can't read half of the information in the historical sales data base--black on dark blue, have to squint really hard to try to read it, and I give myself a headache!  Is there anything I can do on my end to make those lines readable to me?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, you're right.  That black text on purple background is hard to read.

As a workaround ..

If you press Ctrl+A it will highlight all text and the whole page should now be readable.


----------

